# when to do the disection of the flower?



## Ezequiel Bos (Dec 11, 2008)

just that, thanks


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

I do it either day 1 or day 2. I prefer Day1, since by day 2, the pollen is starting to be released and male flower pictures start getting fuzzy. However, this takes away from you being able to document the changes to the spathe over a couple of day - some of which are dramatic.


----------

